# So You Spot A Coyote in Your Urban Neighborhood. What Should You Do?



## Ohio News RSS

AKRON, OH  Ohio wildlife biologists are frequently contacted by concerned residents who spot coyotes in highly developed areas. This is often not cause for alarm. Coyotes are highly adaptable animals that live in a wide variety of environments thus there is no need to report sightings to wildlife officials unless the animal appears hurt, sick, or habituated. Here are a few steps to keep in mind when you encounter an urban coyote in the Buckeye State.

More...

More...


----------

